
Bacteria discovered that feed on metal - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/microbiologists-discover-bacteria-that-feed-on-metal-ending-a-century-long-search/
======
gus_massa
Perhaps it would be better to replace " _metal_ " with " _manganese_ " in the
title. Also, bacteria that use iron are well known.

Time to update [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemotroph#Iron-
_and_manganese...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemotroph#Iron-
_and_manganese-oxidizing_bacteria)

> _Manganese-oxidizing bacteria also make use of igneous lava rocks in much
> the same way; by oxidizing manganous manganese (Mn2+) into manganic (Mn4+)
> manganese._

> _Much still remains unknown about manganese-oxidizing bacteria because they
> have not been cultured and documented to any great extent._

------
bookofjoe
>Bacterial chemolithoautotrophy via manganese oxidation

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2468-5](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2468-5)

